# America's coolest train stations?



## Keith Langston (Jun 23, 2019)

Hello train enthusiasts! 

I'm a travel reporter doing a post on America's coolest train stations. Being a (somewhat but not really) train nerd, I know of the country's grandest stations:

Grand Central
Portland Union Staton
LA Union
St Louis Union
Nashville Union
Denver Union
Union DC 

But I have a question for everyone - have you ever been in any really cool or unique stations in America? For example, back when I was living overseas I'd travel through small town train stations that were gorgeous. They weren't big, but they had character - some had little outdoor cafes built into them, beautiful planters all around, and old ornately carved wooden buildings that made me feel like I was some 1800's prospector. Do you know of any stations like that in America? I'd love to feature some in my article, thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 23, 2019)

Keith Langston said:


> Hello train enthusiasts!
> 
> I'm a travel reporter doing a post on America's coolest train stations. Being a (somewhat but not really) train nerd, I know of the country's grandest stations:
> 
> ...


Utica Union Station( NY)
Kansas City Union Station
30th Street Station( Philadelphia)
Davis, CA
Fullerton, CA
King Street Station( Seattle)( Union Station/ not used as a Train Station across the Tracks is Great also!!)
Sunset Station/ The Original ( San Antonio/ not used as a Train Station)
Santa Fe Station/ Temple,TX
El Paso,TX Union
Tucson, AZ Union
Toronto Union Station(Canada/ served by Amtrak's Maple Leaf from NYC)

and Many More!!!


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 23, 2019)

Greensboro, NC
Raleigh, NC
Baltimore, MD (Penn Station)


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 23, 2019)

The train station at Niles, MI is quite picturesque (at least from the outside)


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 23, 2019)

30th Street for sure! But I'm biased.  

Grand Central Terminal is on the list as well! 

Washington, DC Union Station. 

If you're looking for places where trains pass frequently, I can suggest Trenton, Princeton Jct, Perryville, BWI Airport Train Station, and a slew of others.


----------



## swc34 (Jun 23, 2019)

Cincinnati Union Terminal will forever be my favorite. The Art Deco style and detail is amazing.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 23, 2019)

Michigan Mom said:


> The train station at Niles, MI is quite picturesque (at least from the outside)



And to add for Michigan, that Jackson, MI has a great and historic train station as well. Allegedly, it's the oldest station in Michigan, still in use as a train station. I agree about Niles having a pretty nice station, as well.

If you're in Saint Louis, I'd say going inside the old Union Station hotel (and as of now, it's become a Doubletree) is a MUST. Since the inside is extremely beautiful, and the outside is really nice as well. I know there are a few old trains parked outside this station (this station used to be a big train hub, as you can guess), that you can look at as well.

I remember the inside of the station in Toledo, OH was nice, when I looked inside it during a Lake Shore Limited 20 minute station stop/stretch break layover. Though it made me sad too, how many abandoned platforms and tracks I saw to the side no longer being used. This was obviously another former train station hub, no longer functioning as that.

ETA: I think you'd like some of the historic train stations on the Empire Builder route, such as Whitefish, MT(a former Great Northern Railroad station). Also some of the lodges(and have a Bavarian and wood look to them, i.e. Many Glacier Hotel) within Glacier National Park, plus the hotel in Essex, MT (Isaac Walton Inn, right outside of here is an Amtrak station that's still served by them, but it's location is more isolated vs. the east and west portions of this national park), were all built and financed by Great Northern Railroad. Not railroad stations per se, but if you'd ever got up to northwest Montana, they are worth a look. Also certain other ex-Great Northern stations still have vintage railroad equipment placed outside of a station, such as Havre, MT.

A different long distance line you may like as far as railroad stations designs go, would be stations along the Southwest Chief route. I.e. the former Harvey Houses in Las Vegas, New Mexico, Winslow, Arizona, and Barstow, California, to name examples. Kansas City has a nice historic train station, still in use by Amtrak today. The restored Amtrak station in Saint Paul, Minnesota(Empire Builder route), would also be up your alley to see. Finally down in North Carolina (along I believe the Silver Star route, NC/Carolinas/Virginia locals correct me if I'm wrong), I remember once seeing an online pic of the depot in Hamlet, NC, which I thought had a nice historic design. And on a similar online pic note, Temple, Texas(Texas Eagle route) had a nice looking station. Finally from the few pics I've seen of it online, I suspect Memphis(City of New Orleans) may be historic to some extent inside. Even has a neon sign inside, and is nice to think is still in use to this day. 

Now THE very last ETA: Metra (Chicago commuter rail) has some very nice looking historic stations, along its lines. The examples of ones I really like include 99th Street and 111th Street(Rock Island Beverly/Morgan Park branch), Lake Bluff (Union Pacific North), Berwyn (Oak Park Ave, BNSF), and Downers Grove to name a few. For South Shore Line (runs towards both Michigan City and South Bend, in Indiana), Beverly Shores is a really great looking station. Beverly Shores even has its historic neon sign to this day, which still lights up at night!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 23, 2019)

Kalamazoo, Michigan:

It was built in 1887 and restored in 2006. The waiting area, ticket counters, restrooms, and fireplace have that "1800s prospector" look you're talking about.

Kalamazoo is located exactly halfway between Detroit and Chicago. I love this sign; it hangs on the side of the building facing the tracks:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 23, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> 30th Street for sure! But I'm biased.
> 
> Grand Central Terminal is on the list as well!
> 
> ...



*clears throat*. Aren’t you forgetting one?


----------



## Maverickstation (Jun 23, 2019)

Boston South Station, of course.
The busy station is a great mix and the old and new, and like Grand Central the food offerings draw office workers from the nearby area.
The food offerings run the gamut from your typical fast food fare, to more upmarket including Oath Pizza, PRET, and Tavern on The Square. 
Barbara's Books is a great indie book seller, and there are enough souvenir vendors to have you dropping your R's in no time. 

Ken


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 23, 2019)

Michigan Central station is now undergoing a total restoration. Its a huge stone building that was opened in 1914 and closed in 1988. While passengers trains have not stopped there for decades, there is talk about getting train service there again after the restoration project in finished. 
Last year we visited Omaha Union Station that is now a museum but it looks just like it did back in the day. Burlington station across the tracks was rehabbed, retains some of its original design and is now a TV station building. Maybe one day Amtrak will move service from the present day Amshack about 1/4 mile away back to Union Station.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 23, 2019)

Maverickstation said:


> Boston South Station, of course.
> Tavern on The Square.



I got kicked outta there once for asking the bartender to put Super Bowl 52 on. When I left I chanted E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES! As loud as I could. 

Pats fans are nothing but sore losers if they kick someone out for asking about a game being put on.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 23, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> Kalamazoo, Michigan:
> 
> It was built in 1887 and restored in 2006. The waiting area, ticket counters, restrooms, and fireplace have that "1800s prospector" look you're talking about.
> 
> ...



Is that the 2nd oldest depot, that remains on this line? I remember liking the design of the depots in Kalamazoo, Niles, and Jackson all a lot, myself. I was highlighting Jackson, since I worried others would forget to say that one.



Maverickstation said:


> Boston South Station, of course.
> The busy station is a great mix and the old and new, and like Grand Central the food offerings draw office workers from the nearby area.
> The food offerings run the gamut from your typical fast food fare, to more upmarket including Oath Pizza, PRET, and Tavern on The Square.
> Barbara's Books is a great indie book seller, and there are enough souvenir vendors to have you dropping your R's in no time.
> ...



Is that the same Barbara's Bookstore as in Chicago, or a different one? If it's the one based out of Chicago, I always forget they are in other cities and areas, myself.



Acela150 said:


> I got kicked outta there once for asking the bartender to put Super Bowl 52 on. When I left I chanted E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES! As loud as I could.
> 
> Pats fans are nothing but sore losers if they kick someone out for asking about a game being put on.



I always never was a fan of Pats fans, myself. Glad it seems like their era of dominating the NFL, seems to very slowly be coming to an end.


----------



## Sactobob (Jun 23, 2019)

Here are a couple of references that the OP might consult to get pictures as well as station history for each of the stations which have been mentioned:

www.trainweb.org/usarail/

www.greatamericanstations.com


----------



## flitcraft (Jun 23, 2019)

Tacoma Washington's Union Station is now the federal courthouse, but it's a stunning building inside and out.


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 23, 2019)

San Diego, CA and Lamy, NM


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 23, 2019)

The Lackawanna Station in Scranton. It's a Raddison hotel now, but still has great mosaics of scenes from the Lackawanna Route in the lobby. And Steamtown National Park is nearby, so there are even trains still going by it, even if they don't stop there.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2019)

Harpers Ferry is pretty charming as a place in general. I don't know how historical the station itself is though.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 24, 2019)

A very small station which I thought had a lot of character is the _Empire Builder's _depot in Minot, North Dakota.

At the opposite end of your list you will find my hometown station in Houston!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 24, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Is that the 2nd oldest depot, that remains on this line? I remember liking the design of the depots in Kalamazoo, Niles, and Jackson all a lot, myself. I was highlighting Jackson, since I worried others would forget to say that one.



Yes, Kalamazoo is the second oldest and has the second highest ridership after Ann Arbor.

Jackson - 1873
Kalamazoo - 1887
Niles - 1892
Dowagiac - 1903

The Gandy Dancer restaurant, located next to the current Ann Arbor station, was used as a Michigan Central railroad station until 1969. It was built in 1886.


----------



## Maverickstation (Jun 24, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Is that the 2nd oldest depot, that remains on this line? I remember liking the design of the depots in Kalamazoo, Niles, and Jackson all a lot, myself. I was highlighting Jackson, since I worried others would forget to say that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it’s the same Barbara’s Books from Chicago.

As for Eagles Fans, the only good thing I can say is they make us Pats Fans look like Choir Boys. In particular the incident involving Michael Irvin will always remain a low point.

Ken


----------



## mlanoue (Jun 24, 2019)

I think Joliet Union Station is worth a look, too. The new station is across the viaduct, but they have a great brewery and event space in the original 1912 building. 

And, it’s also worth mentioning Chicago Union Station, since they are restoring the Great Hall and, hopefully, some other historic parts of that building.


----------



## v v (Jun 24, 2019)

Surf Beach station, CA... this is pretty unique

Second Kalamazoo station as SarahZ mentions above

San Diego, Santa Fe Depot, feels part of the laid back city around it

LA Union station, can't mistake you are in California and a waiting area to die for

Washington Union station, magnificent

Kansas City Union station, again as mentioned above, grander inside than out

Essex, MT station, improbable but very beautiful place to put a station


Keith, will you advise this thread when you have your post published please?


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 24, 2019)

v v said:


> Essex, MT station, improbable but very beautiful place to put a station


Essex had a nice neat white station across from the hotel and was a flag stop for the Western Star before it was discontinued in 1971. The station was still there and staffed in 1977 when I was there. I think it was probably closed and torn down in the 1980s.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 24, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Essex had a nice neat white station across from the hotel and was a flag stop for the Western Star before it was discontinued in 1971. The station was still there and staffed in 1977 when I was there. I think it was probably closed and torn down in the 1980s.



Sadly, you were right about Essex. I looked up the station there( http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/essex.htm ), and sadly it got torn down in 1992. That said, if you go to this station you should check out the nearby Isaac(sp?) Walton Inn and look at that building, since it was originally built and financed by Great Northern Railroad. And I imagine(though never visited yet) that it'd be beautiful, to see.



SarahZ said:


> Yes, Kalamazoo is the second oldest and has the second highest ridership after Ann Arbor.
> 
> Jackson - 1873
> Kalamazoo - 1887
> ...



I wasn't sure about the status of the original station in Ann Arbor. Since as I recall when I visited years ago, they were using an 'Amshack' building sadly to say. Not sure if Amtrak and the city of Ann Arbor ever built a newer station building on that site, or if the Amshack is still used. Good to hear the original depot building is today being used as a restaurant, and was not torn down.



mlanoue said:


> I think Joliet Union Station is worth a look, too. The new station is across the viaduct, but they have a great brewery and event space in the original 1912 building.
> 
> And, it’s also worth mentioning Chicago Union Station, since they are restoring the Great Hall and, hopefully, some other historic parts of that building.



I oddly did forget to mention Joliet Union Station when I was mentioning Metra stations in my earlier post, and should've mentioned that. I only didn't mention it, since both Amtrak and Metra stopped using that station, when whatever freight railroad that ran the 2 lines going through that junction ordered Metra and Amtrak to build new platforms, just east and north of that junction. Which they finally did, a few years back. It is good that the old Joliet Union Station building is still used as a brewery, and an event space now.

Speaking of Metra stations, the original Chicago, Burlington, and Quincy station in Brookfield, IL(originally community was called Grossdale), still is used as the Brookfield Historical Society building today. And is across the street, from the current Metra station: https://goo.gl/maps/kmTEfE2oNtgd9usY6


----------



## v v (Jun 24, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Essex had a nice neat white station across from the hotel and was a flag stop for the Western Star before it was discontinued in 1971. The station was still there and staffed in 1977 when I was there. I think it was probably closed and torn down in the 1980s.





dogbert617 said:


> Sadly, you were right about Essex. I looked up the station there( http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/essex.htm ), and sadly it got torn down in 1992. That said, if you go to this station you should check out the nearby Isaac(sp?) Walton Inn and look at that building, since it was originally built and financed by Great Northern Railroad. And I imagine(though never visited yet) that it'd be beautiful, to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's no longer called a station, in the UK we'd probably call it a 'halt'. Whatever, passenger trains stop there and the fact that Glacier National Park is all around makes for a stunning location for a station/halt, in particular during the winter.

Sorry if I've miss-understood this.


----------



## Rasputin (Jun 24, 2019)

v v said:


> Maybe it's no longer called a station, in the UK we'd probably call it a 'halt'. Whatever, passenger trains stop there and the fact that Glacier National Park is all around makes for a stunning location for a station/halt, in particular during the winter.
> 
> Sorry if I've miss-understood this.


No problem at all and it is very interesting to learn the difference. I assume the OP was looking for cool and interesting station buildings.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 24, 2019)

@dogbert617 - Ann Arbor built a new station in 1983, and it is every bit as glamorous as an early-‘80s bus station.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 24, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> @dogbert617 - Ann Arbor built a new station in 1983, and it is every bit as glamorous as an early-‘80s bus station.



Ah. I was just remembering the days when even a small town...such as my paternal grandmother's home of Minden, Louisiana...would have an actual bus station, downtown, staffed by a ticket agent and not just a convenience store at the exit of the Interstate with a harried clerk pulling double duty. That is, if the small town even still has active bus service at all...


----------



## FunNut (Jun 24, 2019)

I don't think anyone has mentioned San Clemente Pier, which is just an open platform right ON the beach. This is the station I use when visiting my daughter in San Clements, it's truly unique and only 2 Pacific Surfliners per day stop there. 

The next station north is San Juan Capistrano and it's right in the heart of the town, walkable to the famous Mission, several restaurants (including a steakhouse inside a group of old rail cars), and lots of nearby historic houses. I don't think there is an inside waiting room, the station is outside.

The classic stations are beautiful (D.C., Portland, Los Angeles, etc.) but the outdoor stations in SoCal are truly unique. You could do a separate story on outdoor train stations.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 24, 2019)

ParanoidAndroid said:


> Harpers Ferry is pretty charming as a place in general. I don't know how historical the station itself is though.


The station is the 1889 station built by the B&O. It was renovated a few years ago, and there are some historical displays in the waiting room. It's unstaffed, and MARC trains also stop there. The National Park Service may have some role in managing the place, as it was closed up tight when I visited Harper's Ferry during the lat government shutdown.


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Jun 24, 2019)

Kirkwood MO has a fine ex-Missouri Pacific depot. Boise ID ranked up there high when it was served by the now discontinued PIONEER. It still stands.
Grand Central is a name that could apply to more than one depot across the U.S. I know you--and most people--mean Grand Central Terminal in New York City.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 24, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> San Diego, CA and Lamy, NM


Seconded!


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 25, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> @dogbert617 - Ann Arbor built a new station in 1983, and it is every bit as glamorous as an early-‘80s bus station.



That sadly is, for sure! And from what I saw on that website someone did on Trainweb, that Amshacks are sadly still in use in a few other places too(i.e. Grand Forks, ND, *Buffalo-Depew, Hammond-Whiting, and I believe a few others). Normal, IL used to have an Amshack too, but when a new transportation center was built there, ticketing and the waiting room moved over to that new transportation center. Not sure what the Amshack in Normal, IL is used for today, but I see it still stands when I have taken train trips to Saint Louis.

And back to Ann Arbor, did Amtrak use the original train depot there before and till 1983? Hopefully, they did.

*- I have heard Buffalo had an original train station, that looked really beautiful when I saw some online pics of it. There's a volunteer group that is maintaining that former building, but it looks like money would be needed to fully restore that station. Would be interesting if Amtrak moved back into that older depot building, if it was ever fully restored. I'm someone more familiar with Buffalo, would specifically remember the name of that older train station. And of course, more info about that former BUF station.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 25, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> And back to Ann Arbor, did Amtrak use the original train depot there before and till 1983? Hopefully, they did.


I'm not sure. I can't find anything with a basic Google search. I'd have to do more digging.

The Gandy Dancer restaurant opened in 1969, and the new station was built in 1983. I'm not sure where passengers waited in the meantime.

Speaking of stations-turned-restaurants, if you're ever in Battle Creek, stop into Clara's on the River. The building is the old Michigan Central station, built in 1888. Plus, they have incredible Key Lime Pie.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 25, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> I'm not sure. I can't find anything with a basic Google search. I'd have to do more digging.
> 
> The Gandy Dancer restaurant opened in 1969, and the new station was built in 1983. I'm not sure where passengers waited in the meantime.
> 
> Speaking of stations-turned-restaurants, if you're ever in Battle Creek, stop into Clara's on the River. The building is the old Michigan Central station, built in 1888. Plus, they have incredible Key Lime Pie.



I remember the station in Battle Creek(at least when I rode Wolverine years ago past there), didn't look anything too special. Good to see a restaurant relocated the old building, so that it wouldn't get demolished after it stopped serving passengers in the 1980s: https://www.claras.com/BChistory.shtml

Also for older stations, have to say the original depot building in Fargo, ND(a late at night stop, unfortunately) looks nice, per google street view( https://goo.gl/maps/DA8TXesjLVSxKdWu9 , look on the right). Amtrak uses a building to the left, which I suspect(though have no idea, have never boarded/disembarked a train at this station) probably wouldn't have as much charm as the older building does, with its clock tower. The original depot building, now houses a bicycle business of some sort today. Finally per street view, Sandpoint, ID's station(per street view, and I see it's still in use), looks very nice as well(also a late at night stop, so unless the train was hours late, most passengers would never see this station in daylight): https://goo.gl/maps/rTfpYMFyuB9wGzLN7


----------



## jimmrl (Jun 25, 2019)

The one station you will not see on this list is the Houston station, what a dump.


----------



## jiml (Jun 25, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> That sadly is, for sure! And from what I saw on that website someone did on Trainweb, that Amshacks are sadly still in use in a few other places too(i.e. Grand Forks, ND, *Buffalo-Depew, Hammond-Whiting, and I believe a few others). Normal, IL used to have an Amshack too, but when a new transportation center was built there, ticketing and the waiting room moved over to that new transportation center. Not sure what the Amshack in Normal, IL is used for today, but I see it still stands when I have taken train trips to Saint Louis.
> 
> And back to Ann Arbor, did Amtrak use the original train depot there before and till 1983? Hopefully, they did.
> 
> *- I have heard Buffalo had an original train station, that looked really beautiful when I saw some online pics of it. There's a volunteer group that is maintaining that former building, but it looks like money would be needed to fully restore that station. Would be interesting if Amtrak moved back into that older depot building, if it was ever fully restored. I'm someone more familiar with Buffalo, would specifically remember the name of that older train station. And of course, more info about that former BUF station.


----------



## jiml (Jun 25, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> *- I have heard Buffalo had an original train station, that looked really beautiful when I saw some online pics of it. There's a volunteer group that is maintaining that former building, but it looks like money would be needed to fully restore that station. Would be interesting if Amtrak moved back into that older depot building, if it was ever fully restored. I'm someone more familiar with Buffalo, would specifically remember the name of that older train station. And of course, more info about that former BUF station.


The downtown Buffalo station was indeed undergoing refurbishment and was featured prominently in a New Year's Eve broadcast on a local TV station (can't remember if this year or last). The focus was more on the beauty of the building and the work being done - think it's to adjoin a modern office building, than the fact that trains ever did or will again stop there. Passenger traffic will also dictate how much is expended on Amtrak there. The suburban Depew station is quite busy, owing in part to its large (free) parking lot and proximity to the airport with hotels, etc. The stop at downtown Buffalo (on the Maple Leaf at least) is very brief, with few passengers boarding or disembarking.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jun 26, 2019)

jiml said:


> The downtown Buffalo station was indeed undergoing refurbishment and was featured prominently in a New Year's Eve broadcast on a local TV station (can't remember if this year or last). The focus was more on the beauty of the building and the work being done - think it's to adjoin a modern office building, than the fact that trains ever did or will again stop there. Passenger traffic will also dictate how much is expended on Amtrak there. The suburban Depew station is quite busy, owing in part to its large (free) parking lot and proximity to the airport with hotels, etc. The stop at downtown Buffalo (on the Maple Leaf at least) is very brief, with few passengers boarding or disembarking.



Not surprised probably more use the Depew station, vs. downtown. Though you'd think there would be a little more, at least when it comes to the fact it's near a few neighborhoods and U. of Buffalo. And now that I think about it, doesn't Empire Service trains(to Niagara Falls, NY) also stop at the downtown Buffalo stop?


----------



## jiml (Jun 26, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Not surprised probably more use the Depew station, vs. downtown. Though you'd think there would be a little more, at least when it comes to the fact it's near a few neighborhoods and U. of Buffalo. And now that I think about it, doesn't Empire Service trains(to Niagara Falls, NY) also stop at the downtown Buffalo stop?


Yes, in addition to the Maple Leaf, 2 ES trains a day each way. We park at Depew for all the reasons mentioned - you'll see Ontario plates there all the time, plus the Maple Leaf really doesn't connect to anything. We often do a plane-train combo as well, e.g. fly to Chicago, Cardinal to NY, Empire Service back to BUF. Depew is 5 minutes from the BUF airport, which markets itself as the "Toronto Alternative". If you've experienced YYZ you'll understand.


----------



## Keith Langston (Jul 2, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> @dogbert617 - Ann Arbor built a new station in 1983, and it is every bit as glamorous as an early-‘80s bus station.



I know... I have actually taken the Amtrak to Ann Arbor numerous times! It's gross haha


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 3, 2019)

So, have we covered just about every Amtrak station (and some non-Amtrak stations) in the country? It will take the original poster several years to analyze all the suggestions. Almost every place, except Houston, I guess.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 3, 2019)

v v said:


> Maybe it's no longer called a station, in the UK we'd probably call it a 'halt'. Whatever, passenger trains stop there and the fact that Glacier National Park is all around makes for a stunning location for a station/halt, in particular during the winter.
> 
> Sorry if I've miss-understood this.


In common North American usage, any place that a passenger train stops for passengers is a "station". We don't use the term "halt".

In North American narrow technical rail usage, any named point in the employee timetable on the railroad is a "station". Most "stations" in that usage don't have buildings or passenger trains stopping at them. The building is a "depot".


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe it's time for a thread titled "America's uncool train stations/depots?

If so, may I nominate Cumberland, Maryland's depot as a prime candidate for that title?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 3, 2019)

Okay, I'll bite. My nominee uncool station:

Benson, AZ
http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/benson02.jpg

Used to be the Beaumont, TX slab would have been the hands down winner, but they built a nice depot looking shelter there.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 3, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> *- I have heard Buffalo had an original train station, that looked really beautiful when I saw some online pics of it. There's a volunteer group that is maintaining that former building, but it looks like money would be needed to fully restore that station. Would be interesting if Amtrak moved back into that older depot building, if it was ever fully restored. I'm someone more familiar with Buffalo, would specifically remember the name of that older train station. And of course, more info about that former BUF station.



Buffalo Central Terminal.


----------



## v v (Jul 3, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> In common North American usage, any place that a passenger train stops for passengers is a "station". We don't use the term "halt".
> 
> In North American narrow technical rail usage, any named point in the employee timetable on the railroad is a "station". Most "stations" in that usage don't have buildings or passenger trains stopping at them. The building is a "depot".



That's a helpful description, thank you.

So, even if where a train stops regularly is just a piece of dirt would that be termed a station as I think I saw something like that in Montana. There was somewhere to park a few cars next to the track but didn't see any form of building, maybe I missed it but don't think so.

The discussion was about Essex MT which has a regular platform but not much else, in the UK we'd call that a station or a halt depending possibly? on the amount of usage


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 3, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> In common North American usage, any place that a passenger train stops for passengers is a "station". We don't use the term "halt".
> 
> In North American narrow technical rail usage, any named point in the employee timetable on the railroad is a "station". Most "stations" in that usage don't have buildings or passenger trains stopping at them. The building is a "depot".


I believe that in many parts of the U.S. and Canada, "depot" is not commonly used and "station" is the more common term used to describe the building where passengers can wait for the train.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 3, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I believe that in many parts of the U.S. and Canada, "depot" is not commonly used and "station" is the more common term used to describe the building where passengers can wait for the train.


I agree, which I why I said station is common North American usage. I also said use of station as a named railroad location and depot as building was narrow and technical.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 3, 2019)

v v said:


> That's a helpful description, thank you.
> 
> So, even if where a train stops regularly is just a piece of dirt would that be termed a station as I think I saw something like that in Montana. There was somewhere to park a few cars next to the track but didn't see any form of building, maybe I missed it but don't think so.
> 
> The discussion was about Essex MT which has a regular platform but not much else, in the UK we'd call that a station or a halt depending possibly? on the amount of usage


Yes, if the train has a scheduled stop at a location to board and deboard passengers, that would be commonly called a station in North America. Whether there was a large building with ticket and baggage services, or a 10 foot long strip of asphalt beside the track by a dirt road in a forest (thinking Williams Jct here), that's the station. No further qualification or other term required.


----------



## Barb Stout (Jul 4, 2019)

zephyr17 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. My nominee uncool station:
> 
> Benson, AZ
> http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/benson02.jpg
> ...


It would definitely be uncool in the summer.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 4, 2019)

Since they tore down the Old SP Station, Sanderson,TX is my nominee for Worst Station List. 

Its basically a decaying strip of Gravel with Zero Facilities.

Taylor, TX is a (Dis) Honorable Mention with its Picnic Table " Station" next to a fairly Nice UP Headquarters Building that used to be the Mopac Station back in Pre-Amtrak days.


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 4, 2019)

I can't say that I have seen it first hand but isn't Elko pretty bad? Is there any shelter there at all? Aren't there actually two "stations" one for eastbound and one for westbound.


----------



## Maglev (Jul 4, 2019)

I was going to nominate Connellsville, PA, as a minimal station, since this is how I remember it







But apparently there is a new waiting area, and it looks quite nice:






As far as nice stations go, I haven't heard much mention of San Jose. Although somewhat small, it still has the original waiting area benches (many of the original benches are missing from King Street Station).


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 4, 2019)

SarahZ said:


> The Gandy Dancer restaurant opened in 1969, and the new station was built in 1983. I'm not sure where passengers waited in the meantime.



A little research shows that there was a small waiting room/ticket office in the freight building next to the old station. (Thus, the new station was seen as an improvement because it was bigger.)


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 7, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> I can't say that I have seen it first hand but isn't Elko pretty bad? Is there any shelter there at all? Aren't there actually two "stations" one for eastbound and one for westbound.



I agree, on Elko, NV being a little eh. Since both platforms are fenced up and only opened once train 5 or 6 arrives, and you have to do a little bit of a walk to a nearby road to switch between platforms so that you aren't waiting on the wrong side of the tracks for your train. Still though from pics I'd seen of other Amtrak stations online, I'd say a few are worse(i.e. Benson, AZ, Sanderson, TX).

Not the worst station I've seen pics of or seen in person from a passing Amtrak station, but Elyria, OH(Lake Shore/Capitol) and Crawfordsville, IN(Cardinal/RIP Hoosier State, and btw I've seen Elyria and Crawfordsville from being inside a passing Amtrak train) have outdated shelters with older seats, which IMO could be updated. Still with how bad Sanderson and Benson look per online pics I've seen of those 2, at least those 2 shelters do have seats inside, and a door that closes up. Along with lights, inside those 2 shelters. And I imagine Elyria and Crawfordsville are the same shelter design, and age.



zephyr17 said:


> Buffalo Central Terminal.



Ah yes, that's the name of the former Buffalo station, before Amtrak constructed a new one at Depew. Thanks for refreshing my memory, on its original name.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 7, 2019)

http://subwaynut.com/amtrak/


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 7, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> http://subwaynut.com/amtrak/



I also like this site, a lot for photos on various Amtrak stations throughout the US: http://www.trainweb.org/usarail/stationlist3.htm

I remember once looking at that page on subwaynut, and thought that site wasn't bad. However, I remember the page on trainweb that I linked to, had more Amtrak stations photographed there.


----------



## NorthShore (Jul 8, 2019)

If we're looking at stations of an earlier era which no longer serve traina, I'd nominate the original grand Indianapolis, which is now a hotel or convention space or something, and Minneapolis, which has offered a very nice tribute to its railroad history.

St. Paul accomplised a very nice renovation, returning the station to railroad use while adding transit, light rail, and bus improvements.

As for smaller stations, I've long been a fan of Lawrence, Kansas. I love the neon and unique style, which I understsnd dates from the Santa Fe era.

Niles, Michigan has some interesting history relating to the 1893 World's Fair in Chicago.

Toledo is cool for its classic art deco design and crazy amount of tracks, an echo to the bygone era of classic rail travel. 

Underutilized gems include Kansas City and Cincinnati. Walk outside the gorgeous station in the latter city, see the landscape all around you. It just shouts out, "Welcome to Cincinnati!" Now, that's the sort of statement which tells you that this is the right way to make an entrance.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 9, 2019)

NorthShore said:


> If we're looking at stations of an earlier era which no longer serve traina, I'd nominate the original grand Indianapolis, which is now a hotel or convention space or something, and Minneapolis, which has offered a very nice tribute to its railroad history.
> 
> St. Paul accomplised a very nice renovation, returning the station to railroad use while adding transit, light rail, and bus improvements.
> 
> ...



Hadn't yet ridden the SW Chief, but I remember noticing in online pics that Lawrence's station had a neon sign that spells out Lawrence. In I think blue letters? I'm sure that station would be cool to see either in person, or from the windows of that train in passing. I think earlier I mentioned Toledo, and yep I always loved its art deco design, and ditto with the fact that I find interesting how many side tracks you see there that sadly are no longer in use for passenger train service. And to a MUCH lesser extent, noticed this for the stations in Indianapolis, and Pittsburgh.

Besides Indianapolis, Minneapolis, and St. Paul, I'd also have to say St. Louis' former station is in the same breath and conversation as these other 3. It's interesting to walk on the former platforms and tracks there, and imagine how once very busy Saint Louis' former Union Station had to have once been like! And of course, seeing the lobby of the St. Louis Union Station(has transitioned from a bunch of various hotel brands, and most recently now it's Curio Collection by Hilton) is a must, as well. I am sure btw that they don't care if you aren't a guest(as I visited the inside no problem a few years ago, despite not staying there and took a bunch of pics of the inside), and just want to admire the beauty of that hotel's lobby briefly.

Not an Amtrak station, but in case I didn't mention it earlier, Beverly Shores on the South Shore Line I definitely need to mention in this thread. That station was beautifully restored and has a nice inside waiting room, a town museum on the side part of that building open for limited hours, and a working neon sign that lights up in red at night and says Beverly Shores(in cursive letters) at night.


----------



## Lana J C (Jul 9, 2019)

Keith Langston said:


> Hello train enthusiasts!
> 
> I'm a travel reporter doing a post on America's coolest train stations. Being a (somewhat but not really) train nerd, I know of the country's grandest stations:
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Jul 10, 2019)

Some of the coolest train stations are no longer served by trains unfortunately.
Here are a few west of the Mississippi:
Douglas AZ (EP&SW)
Tucson AZ (EP&SW)
Tucumcari NM (SP & RI)
Boise ID (UP)
Cheyenne WY (UP)
Oklahoma City (RI & Frisco)
Tulsa OK (Union Depot)
SP depots in the Rio Grande Valley TX : Brownsville, McAllen, Edinburg
San Antonio TX (I&GN/MP)
Galveston TX (Union Depot)
Omaha NE (Union Depot)
Pueblo CO (Union Depot)
Montana has more than a few depots of note (ex-GN, NP, and Milw) in the major towns.
I'll add the art deco T&P depot in Ft. Worth though it is served by Trinity Rail Express
commuter trains.


----------



## Notelvis (Jul 10, 2019)

I would like to add three to the list of 'really cool' stations and they could all be checked out within a couple of days since they are fairly close together. All are historic. All were lovingly restored by the North Carolina DOT within the last 10-15 years, and all are still active as Amtrak stations. There original charm was retained.

For your consideration, I suggest -

Hamlet, NC
High Point, NC
Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 10, 2019)

Twin Star Rocket said:


> Some of the coolest train stations are no longer served by trains unfortunately.
> Here are a few west of the Mississippi:
> Douglas AZ (EP&SW)
> Tucson AZ (EP&SW)
> ...



Richmond, IN has a former depot that was once used for Amtrak service. But when the train that today is now called the Cardinal was routed onto its current route (Lafayette-Crawfordsville-Indy-Connersville-Cincy, and it still runs through Hamilton but no longer stops there), the Richmond stop ceased to be a functional station. BTW if you ever are doing a road trip through Richmond, IN by that old station and want to take a closer look, Little Sheba's is a great place for lunch. There's also a neat furniture and antiques store (Richmond Furniture Gallery), that's fun to go inside of for a look. I just really wish that Richmond station could be restored to any new purpose(even say an office for some local company), since as I remember it was so depressing to be boarded up.

And on the note of former Amtrak stations when I was looking on Google Street view, it was funny to me how similar the station in Willmar, MN was in design, to the one in Havre, MT. I like how in Fort Benton, MT (between Havre and Great Falls), how that town converted that former station into a town history museum. Miles City, MT has an interesting former station( https://goo.gl/maps/9WGp3KCN1WXzyY6fA , edited 7/11/19) when looking on street view that lasted through 1979 for the now discontinued Amtrak North Coast Hiawatha, and now sadly is boarded up and decaying. I wish some local group could restore that building in Miles City, myself!

Speaking of old train stations, if you ever watch the 1950s movie Appointment With Danger, in one scene in the middle of the movie, you can see how nice the downtown Gary, IN station used to look like. That Gary station still stands today, but of course decades ago sadly stopped being a functional train station. And today is popular with urbexers exploring abandoned buildings there, plus murals have been painted on one side of that building. Also I do have to give credit to a local Gary group, that 2 years ago a nice garden was added in front of that station.


----------



## NorthShore (Jul 11, 2019)

Twin Star Rocket said:


> Some of the coolest train stations are no longer served by trains unfortunately.
> Here are a few west of the Mississippi:
> Douglas AZ (EP&SW)
> Tucson AZ (EP&SW)
> ...



Louisville


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 11, 2019)

NorthShore said:


> Louisville



Nashville still has a great former train station building, that today operates as a hotel. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Station_(Nashville)

When I looked up Bowling Green, KY's former station(also an Amtrak Floridian/South Wind station stop), it looks like a museum uses that building today. And I see that Historic Railpark and Train Museum uses it, today: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historic_Railpark_and_Train_Museum


----------

